

The True cost of an iPhone and others... - crxnamja
http://www.mint.com/blog/finance-core/the-true-cost-of-an-iphone-and-other-things-you-dont-know-about/
Being smart with your money is about fully understanding the financial choices you make and seeing the entire picture - the true cost and total cost of ownership when you commit to a device, transportation, pet, or even a child.

======
adamdoupe
I think the part about the iPhone is a bit convoluted. The author wraps up the
phone and the service, which are not the same thing.

A more accurate comparison would be the difference in the price of the iPhone
service vs. previous service. This all assumes that you already have a cell
phone, which I believe is a fair assumption.

------
mynameishere
[Toyota] Maintenance: $4,310

LOL. My first three cars combined didn't cost that much. And I wrecked two of
them!

------
Jd
Parans are in the wrong place. Should be:

($60 required cellular plan + $5 taxes & fees) x 24 months = $1560

